# Moving to Thailand



## eadmati

Hi,

I am currently in California, here in the US, and have been interested in leaving the homeland for some time now, possibly moving to Thailand for some time. Although I've never been there, I have a friend from Europe who just returned there, raving about it, and working for a travel company in a tour guide capacity.

So, if I move, I anticipate I would need a job. With a mainly technical background, including an engineering degree, many years in the IT field, and math tutoring, I haven't seen many positions that embrace much if any of that. 

I do see a lot of English teaching jobs. While I am a rebel at heart, and I can change it up a bit, work outside my field, I don't see myself teaching English for very long, if at all. 

And I don't like to be poor, who does? Does anyone have any ideas on how to secure a job that is not English teaching, decent salary, and will be able to use some of my technical skill set?

Thanks much,

Eric


----------



## Zark

I'm not sure what you would call a "decent salary" - it might help if you would tell us how much that is.

You might try a professional recruitment firm that can market your skills - that is more likely to get you a decent salary than anything else.

If recruitment doesn't work you might try teaching English - but use your existing skill set to get a job teaching English at an Engineering or IT college - where you could make the contacts to move back into your primary skills. 

King Mongkut University is probably the prime engineering school in the country - my guess is that they would hire an English teacher with experience in engineering, knowledge of the vocabulary and the challenges their students face - before they would hire me. No?

Just a couple options there. If it is what you WANT to do - go and do it.

Probably worth an extended visit sometime though before you sell the house and give the dog away. You, I am sure, realize that a daily life of work and paying the bills is a LOT different than enjoying a vacation.


----------



## synthia

One thing to keep in mind is that American employers generally feel you should dedicate your life to your career, and that long breaks from your field, and sometimes work abroad that wasn't a corporate transfer, will most likely be seen as negatives. While employers in other countries might look upon a forgeign 'sabbatical' as a plus, most American employers just don't care, and may take it as an indication that you won't stay with them very long. With the job market about to get really, really bad (in my opinion at least), you should be aware that you may find it extremely difficult to impossible to find appropriate employment if you should decide to return. This would apply more, of course, to returning from a stint teaching English. If you could get a job in your field, that would be better.

I'm not saying you shouldn't do it, but you are taking a chance.


----------



## Fiscalo

If the only option for you is to find a job with a decent salary etc.! (Health insurance for instance) Stay there!
Rule nr 1: Thailand is for Thai people. If they hire you they have to hire another 3 Thai people.
Rule nr 2: Thailand is for Thai people. Salaries here are based on Thai expenses etc. with some exceptions, bring a magnifying glass to find that job.
Rule nr 3: Thailand is for Thai people. They are, basically Not looking for you to fill in that job!
Rule nr 4: Shall I go on??


----------



## synthia

Thailand has a lot of good IT people. You would need to have something special to offer. Speaking Thai would probably be important.


----------



## singto

eadmati said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in California, here in the US, and have been interested in leaving the homeland for some time now, possibly moving to Thailand for some time. Although I've never been there, I have a friend from Europe who just returned there, raving about it, and working for a travel company in a tour guide capacity.
> 
> So, if I move, I anticipate I would need a job. With a mainly technical background, including an engineering degree, many years in the IT field, and math tutoring, I haven't seen many positions that embrace much if any of that.
> 
> I do see a lot of English teaching jobs. While I am a rebel at heart, and I can change it up a bit, work outside my field, I don't see myself teaching English for very long, if at all.
> 
> And I don't like to be poor, who does? Does anyone have any ideas on how to secure a job that is not English teaching, decent salary, and will be able to use some of my technical skill set?
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Eric


First - IT people here are a dime a dozen.

More importantly - you've never been here and you've decided you want to live here? Give it a 6-12 month trial run and then decide. Doing anything else is rather ridiculous.

Understand something, times are changing. In the past it was easier to find work here. The economy is a global one now and unless you're able to create a job for yourself, get on with a multi-national company, or just get lucky, you'll come here, piss your money away and leave without a job. That's what happens to 90% of those who dream of coming to Thailand. And you have no contacts, no knowledge of the country (other than book knowledge)...

I just don't see it happening for you at this point.


----------



## cleancutamerican

Yeah, i think getting a good job in Thailand is extremely difficult. Ive been there 4 times, twice for three month periods. Anyone in business there isnt looking for american to hire, they would rather pay Thai people much less money to do the work. No reason for them pay some IT dude money just because american.


----------



## synthia

The technical people are good and cheap. As late as ten years ago, American programmers had a sort of prestige factor. Companies that hired Indian contractors were frequently dissatisfied with the quality of the work. From everything I have read, that just isn't the case any more. Everyone else has caught up or even surpassed us. Well, not everyone, but certainly the Asian tigers plus India and China.


----------



## Zark

My guess would be that there is much more opportunity from the engineering angle than from the IT angle. While there is a flood of quite skilled IT people here, who will work very hard and long hours very cheaply, there is not that much expertise in engineering (depending a bit on your specialty - guessing EE?). 

Another possible option would be to consider teaching math at the better international schools. There is always a shortage of people who can teach advanced math classes and someone with an engineering degree would have those skills as well. 

The OP does have some options here. He's probably not going to make it rich, but he doesn't necessarily need to teach English either.


----------



## synthia

Teaching math at an international school is definitiely a possibility, and eliminates the language barrier since classes are conducted in English, and the students I have met were amazinly good in English.


----------

